# Cities XL: Top-Vollversion der PC Games 8/12 / Perfekte Überbrückung bis Sim City / Infos + Videos



## Petra_Froehlich (27. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Cities XL: Top-Vollversion der PC Games 8/12 / Perfekte Überbrückung bis Sim City / Infos + Videos* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Cities XL: Top-Vollversion der PC Games 8/12 / Perfekte Überbrückung bis Sim City / Infos + Videos


----------



## mete9534 (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn es halt funktionieren würde ...


----------



## danthe (28. Juli 2012)

mete9534 schrieb:


> Wenn es halt funktionieren würde ...


 
Lässt es sich etwa nicht installieren oder so? Habe meine DVD noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2012)

mete9534 schrieb:


> Wenn es halt funktionieren würde ...


 
wenn halt sagen würdest was nicht geht, würde man dir helfen, jammern aber hilft nicht 
Es gibt schon einen Thread dazu, vielleicht ist da schon eine Hilfe dabei, hast du auch die Anleitung gelesen und den Patch installiert?


----------



## mete9534 (28. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn halt sagen würdest was nicht geht, würde man dir helfen, jammern aber hilft nicht
> Es gibt schon einen Thread dazu, vielleicht ist da schon eine Hilfe dabei, hast du auch die Anleitung gelesen und den Patch installiert?


schau mal im forum zum heft vorbei, da hab ich mein problem schon beschrieben... kann mich einfach nicht verbinden ... patch ist installiert und internetverbindung ist vorhanden .... neuinstalliert und etc. alles schon versucht -.-


----------



## Meckermann (28. Juli 2012)

Frage mich wozu das noch ein Online-Konto braucht, wenns keinen Online-Modus mehr gibt. Aus reiner Boshaftigkeit vermutlich.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (29. Juli 2012)

Uuuh, also ich weiß nicht, ob es eine gute Idee war, dieses Spiel als Beilage anzubieten. Ich erinnere mich daran, dass es einige heftige Bugs hatte und Memory Leaks. Für einige wurde das Spiel unspielbar und der Entwickler sagte auf Nachfrage nach einem Patch: Pech gehabt, kauft euch den Nachfolger, den wir gerade entwickeln.


----------



## DAmado (30. Juli 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Uuuh, also ich weiß nicht, ob es eine gute Idee war, dieses Spiel als Beilage anzubieten. Ich erinnere mich daran, dass es einige heftige Bugs hatte und Memory Leaks. Für einige wurde das Spiel unspielbar und der Entwickler sagte auf Nachfrage nach einem Patch: Pech gehabt, kauft euch den Nachfolger, den wir gerade entwickeln.



Und am Nachfolger hat sich wohl auch nichts geändert wenn man sich so die verschiedenen Berichte im Internet durchliest. Das ganze ist fast eine 1:1 Kopie mit lediglich ein paar neuen Gebäuden aber dafür mit absolut exakt den gleichen Bugs. Auch ein Spiel ohne Multi-Core Unterstützung an zu bieten ist eine Frechheit, gerade wenn das Spiel schon ziemlich viel CPU-Leistung so wie Arbeitsspeicher verlangt wenn die Stadt größer wird.


----------



## Domingu (30. Juli 2012)

Bugs hin oder her, finde es trotzdem eine gute Idee das Teil als Vollversion dem Heft bei zu legen.


----------



## PostalDude83 (1. August 2012)

off topic.. habe mir rtc3 von der pyramide geholt, macht auch spaß, hat keine bugs  
on topic.. an sim city kommt doch eh kein nachahmer ran -.-


----------



## Lokinchen (2. August 2012)

das game von monte cristo ist schrecklich schlecht. peferkte überbrückung... naja! mal schauen wie simcity wird, jetzt wo maxis (ea) das terraforming weglässt (warum auch immer, denn das terraforming gehört eigentlich zu simcity).


----------



## Nightred (3. August 2012)

Lokinchen schrieb:


> das game von monte cristo ist schrecklich schlecht. peferkte überbrückung... naja! mal schauen wie simcity wird, jetzt wo maxis (ea) das terraforming weglässt (warum auch immer, denn das terraforming gehört eigentlich zu simcity).


 
Was für ein Quatsch. Das Terraforming, das weggelassen wurde, gab es das erste Mal erst in SC4 und war scheisse. Die Plateaus die, die Häuser daduch bekamen sahen behindert aus. Ich fand SC3k am besten und hoffe das sich Maxis daran orientiert.


----------



## Enisra (3. August 2012)

Nightred schrieb:


> Was für ein Quatsch. Das Terraforming, das weggelassen wurde, gab es das erste Mal erst in SC4 und war scheisse. Die Plateaus die, die Häuser daduch bekamen sahen behindert aus. Ich fand SC3k am besten und hoffe das sich Maxis daran orientiert.


 
Das stimmt nicht, in Sim City 3000 konnte man schon Terraforming betreiben, allerdings eher Mühselig und so das eher nur bei extrem Hügeligem Gelände mies aus


----------



## Nightred (3. August 2012)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja das Terraforming das weggelassen wird, ist aus SC4. (Gott Modus)
Die Geländeanpassung aus SC2k und SC3k war wie du schon sagtest sehr minimalistisch und fummelig und zudem noch sauteuer. Ich habe sie fast nie verwendet, vor allem bei Tunneln gab es bei SC2k hässliche Grafikbugs. Ich weine dem keine Träne nach. Mich regt es nur etwas auf das viele das Terraforming als Quintessenz von SC betrachten, denn das war sie nie. Ich bin sicher kein Fan von EA, aber man muss nichts krampfhaft alle Ankündigungen mit: "Für mich ist Spiel XY jetzt gestorben, ich kaufe es nicht mehr" kommentieren. ^^


----------



## Enisra (3. August 2012)

Nightred schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja das Terraforming das weggelassen wird, ist aus SC4. (Gott Modus)
> Die Geländeanpassung aus SC2k und SC3k war wie du schon sagtest sehr minimalistisch und fummelig und zudem noch sauteuer.


 
Ah, jetzt, ich sehe das wir einen Begriffskonflikt haben, weil ich das Ganze Konzept der Geländemodifikation als Terraforming einordne

Aber so würde ich das dennoch jetzt noch soooo unterschreiben wollen, ich hab da ein paar sehr interesante Städte gebaut die so nicht aus der Vorlage waren und so würde ich das auch eher einen Sargnagel nennen, denn ich glaube nicht dass das Online Feature sooo extrem gut ankommt


----------



## Nightred (3. August 2012)

Ja, das hast du Recht, es ist auf jeden Fall ein Feature das wegfällt, wegen einem anderen Feature, welches vielleicht nicht so im Sinne der Fans ist. Ich bin mal gespannt was EA daraus macht. SimCity Social auf Facebook und Societies haben mich sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (7. August 2012)

Ich habe die PC Games gestern gekauft und Cities XL installiert. Wenn ich mich dann registieren möchte, werde ich zu dieser Seite geleitet:

https://www2.citiesxl.com/signup?lang=de

Sowohl Firefox als auch Chrome sagen dass es sich dabei um "keine Vertrauenswürdige Seite" handelt. Möglicher Hackerangriff?


----------



## Critmaster85 (7. August 2012)

Moin , wollte fragen ob das spiel noch eine online Funktion hat oder ob es bereits abgeschaltet ist.
Falls ja funktioniert das da ca so wie bei SimCity Social bzw. Citty ville ?
MFG


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. August 2012)

JamesTSchuerk schrieb:


> Ich habe die PC Games gestern gekauft und Cities XL installiert. Wenn ich mich dann registieren möchte, werde ich zu dieser Seite geleitet:
> 
> https://www2.citiesxl.com/signup?lang=de
> 
> Sowohl Firefox als auch Chrome sagen dass es sich dabei um "keine Vertrauenswürdige Seite" handelt. Möglicher Hackerangriff?


 
Hast du den Patch von der DVD installiert?



Critmaster85 schrieb:


> Moin , wollte fragen ob das spiel noch eine online Funktion hat oder ob es bereits abgeschaltet ist.
> Falls ja funktioniert das da ca so wie bei SimCity Social bzw. Citty ville ?
> MFG


 
Die Online-Funktionen sind abgeschaltet.


----------



## Fresh1981 (7. August 2012)

@JamesTSchuerk: Habe das gleiche Problem. Liebe PC Games wollte das Spiel heute morgen installieren leider wurde ich auch auf diese Seite geschickt und wenn ich dann auf diese "nicht Vertrauenswürdige" Seite gehe und alles eingebe bekomme ich nur die Meldung das der Key bereits vergeben sei. Ich weiss nicht wie oft ich es jetzt versucht habe aber irgendwann war ich nur genervt. 
Sollte jemand wissen wie man das Problem löst  wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (7. August 2012)

Hallo,

@PeterBathge,

ja CitiesXL ist gepachted. Ich hatte mir die PC Games nicht am Erscheinungstag sondern gestern geholt, wollte installieren und mich registieren und werde von Firefox und Chrome darauf hingewiesen dass die Seite nicht vertrauenswürdig ist. Kann sein dass dieses Problem erst seit kurzem besteht. Habt Ihr mal den Link angeklickt bzw. mal mit dem Support von CitiesXL geredet?

Schönen Gruß
JamesTSchuerk


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. August 2012)

Hmm, kenne mich damit nicht genug aus, um eine Ferndiagnose abzugeben. Einfach eine Mail an rainer.rosshirt@computec.de schreiben, da sollte dir geholfen werden können


----------



## Mr-Dee (8. August 2012)

Ich hatte mir das Spiel schon vorher auf Steam gekauft und da hatte es ganz fiese Performance-Probleme, da es nur einen Prozessor-Kern nutzte. Ist das immer noch so oder kann ich da mal wieder reinsehen?


----------



## naxxras (11. August 2012)

Hallo ich hätte da ein problem mit der aktivierung, habe erst das spiel installiert und dann den patch von der dvd aber trozdem sagt er mir das die login daten falsch sind(100% richtig) obwohl auf der seite die registrierung erfolgreich war , bestätigungsmail kam ebenfalls bitte um hilfe


----------



## missy1979 (11. August 2012)

Hallo! Das Problem mit der "nicht vertrauenswürdigen Seite" hatte ich auch gerade. Registrierung hat soweit gut geklappt. Blöd nur, dass ich mich jetzt nicht einloggen kann... Schön ein Spiel zu haben, dass man nicht spielen kann, weil die Server an denen man sich anmelden soll offline sind :/


----------



## naxxras (11. August 2012)

ah dann bin ich ja schonmal nich das einzige bei dem das nicht funktioniert  :-/


----------



## UthaSnake (15. August 2012)

Wo bitte kann man sich denn auf der Seite registrieren?
:-/


----------



## naxxras (16. August 2012)

musste überden luncher machen


----------



## Malte666 (16. August 2012)

Habe mir auch gestern das Heft gekauft und das Spiel mit Patch installiert. Bin danach auf die unsichere Seite und habe mich dort mit einem Benutzernamen und Paßwort registriert. Als ich dann das Spiel starten wollte (nachdem ich nochmals Nutzername und Paßwort eingegeben habe, bekam ich nur diese Meldung: 
Diese Anwendung konnte bnicht gestartet werden, da die Side-by-Side-Konfiguration ungültig ist. Weitere Informationen finden Sie im Anwendungsereignisprotokoll.
Für Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## RR (16. August 2012)

Malte666 schrieb:


> Habe mir auch gestern das Heft gekauft und das Spiel mit Patch installiert. Bin danach auf die unsichere Seite und habe mich dort mit einem Benutzernamen und Paßwort registriert. Als ich dann das Spiel starten wollte (nachdem ich nochmals Nutzername und Paßwort eingegeben habe, bekam ich nur diese Meldung:
> Diese Anwendung konnte bnicht gestartet werden, da die Side-by-Side-Konfiguration ungültig ist. Weitere Informationen finden Sie im Anwendungsereignisprotokoll.
> Für Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar.




Das hat jetzt eigentlich nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun.
"Die Fehlermeldung "Side-by-side Konfiguration ungültig" lässt meistens  auf eine fehlende Visual C++ Redistributable schließen. Daher sollte man  zunächst herausfinden, welche Version in diesem Fall fehlt und  nachinstalliert werden muss."

Guckst du hier:
Aus der TechNet Hotline: Side-by-side Konfiguration ung


----------



## UthaSnake (16. August 2012)

Ok Anmeldung hat geklappt nun sagt er mir das mein Login falsch sei -.-"

NEIN!
Die sind zu 10000% richtig!
...
das ist wieder etwas aus der modernen Internetzeit was doch einfach nur nervt!
Kein Wunder das man wenn man als ehrlicher Käufer manchmal nix zum laufen bekommt zu nicht so erwünschten Methoden greifen muss


----------



## Untendurch (16. August 2012)

Hab auch das Problem, dass mir gesagt wird, mein Key wäre nicht existent/schon verwendet -.-


----------



## Untendurch (16. August 2012)

ok jetzt hats geklappt....strange sachen....gleiche eingabe und auf einmal gehts *.*


----------



## DennisRhode (18. August 2012)

Installiert,gepacht,angemeldet
Stadt erstellt und beim ladescreen kommt eine fehlermeldung
hab anscheinend umsonst 6,99 ausgegeben


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. August 2012)

DennisRhode schrieb:


> Installiert,gepacht,angemeldet
> Stadt erstellt und beim ladescreen kommt eine fehlermeldung
> hab anscheinend umsonst 6,99 ausgegeben


 
Sei doch so nett und sag uns bitte, was für eine Fehlermeldung du bekommst, dann kann mir dir leichter helfen. Außerdem wäre es gut, deine PC Konfiguration zu wissen und ob du alle Treiber auf dem aktuellen Stand hast


----------



## DennisRhode (19. August 2012)

Danke schonmal für die antwort

Wenn ich wie gesagt habe eine Stadt erstellt habe und die starte steht dann"Cities XL Game Application funktioniert nicht" und muss es schliessen


AMD Athlon(tm)  Prozessor II  X2  260  Prozessor(3,2 Ghz,2 Kerne)
4 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher
AMD Radeon HD 6500 mit 2 Gigabyte Grafikspeicher und Direct X 11
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

Treiber sind auf den aktuellesten Stand
wenn noch infos nötig sind dann schreib nochmal rein was du noch brauchst


----------



## naxxras (20. August 2012)

@DennisRhode ich habe die gleiche reihenfolge wie du Installiert, gepatcht udn beim anmelden haperts schon "flasche login daten heißt es nur" also auch 6.99 umsonst ausgegeben -.-


----------



## tx11 (23. August 2012)

Bei der Installation des Spiels erscheint bei mir die Fehlermeldung " Fehler beim Dekomprimieren! Installationsprogramm fehlerhaft?" Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Kwengie (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
gibt es eigentlich bald eine neue Version?


----------

